# Datensatz verlinken (hyperlink)



## Volker1976 (21. September 2007)

Neuer Tag, neues Problem 

Also meine Tabelle enthält unter anderem Angaben zu beteiligten Personen in Form von Namen dieser. Paralell zu dieser "Bestandstabelle" soll es auch eine "Personentabelle" geben wo dann nochmal zusätzliche Informationen zu den Personen drin stehen.

Was ich jetzt gerne hätte, wäre beim Bericht (wenn dieser in html ausgegeben wird), dass ich die Personennamen in der "Bestandstabelle" klicken kann und dann automatisch den Datensatz angezeigt bekomme mit den Personen.

Die Frage ist nun, kann man das von vorneherein mit Access lösen, oder muss ich die html dokumente oder wie auch immer die ausgabe nacher ist, per hand verlinken ?

Man merkt ich bin noch am Anfang was Access angeht


----------



## larryson (21. September 2007)

> Man merkt ich bin noch am Anfang was Access angeht



Das waren wir alle mal, also kein Problem...

Per Hand muss man (bei ordentlichem Aufbau) eigentlich nichts verlinken. Normalerweise wäre Deine "Personentabelle" mit einer ID (z. B. einem Autowert) versehen, dieser ist eindeutig.

Diese ID müsste dann auch in Deiner "Bestandstabelle" geführt werden. 

Über eine Abfrage kannst Du dann beide Tabellen verknüpfen und Dir entsprechende Felder aus den Tabellen anzeigen lassen. Diese Abfrage ist dann wieder die Grundlage für Deinen Bericht. 

Um nur Daten einer Person im Bericht anzuzeigen, bietet Dir Access (bei mir Vers. 2000) einen entsprechende Button-Assistenten an.

Ich hoffe es war einigermaßen verständlich für Dich. Ansonsten, einfach fragen.


----------



## Volker1976 (24. September 2007)

Ok was Beziehungen sind weiß ich, und das man die bei einer Abfrage dann kombinieren kann auch. Ich denke ich habe mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt 

Ich meinte es eigentlich anders. Ich erstell hier eine Katalog bzw. eine Datenbank die als solcher verwendet werden soll. Nun kann ich ja DB Inhalte mittels PHP auslesen lassen. D.h. ich habe dann quasi einen DS als WebsiteAusgabe vorliegen.

Den Rest an einem Beispiel ist einfacher:

Titel der "Akte": Briefwechsel zum Thema ABC

Sonstige Daten  zur Akten

Personen: Herr X und Frau Y

so sehe dann der DS in der WebsiteAusgabe aus. 

Was ich nun gerne hätte, wäre das die Personennamen "Hyperlinks" sind. D.h. ich klicke den Namen und er öffnet mir dann den DS der Person.

Die Frage ist nun, wenn ich in der DB die Beziehungen zwischen der Tabelle für die Akten und der Tabelle für die Personendaten hergestellt habe. Macht mir PHP dann "automatisch" aus den Personennamen nen Hyperlink oder muß ich den von Hand erstellen


----------



## larryson (24. September 2007)

Hier klinke ich mich aus, da PHP (noch) nicht zu meinen Fachgebieten gehört


----------



## Volker1976 (24. September 2007)

Ok 

Trotzdem oder gerade, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------

